# Φοιτητικό κίνημα, Αντόρνο, Μαρκούζε, 1969



## Costas (Jan 13, 2014)

Μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα αλληλογραφία μεταξύ Αντόρνο και Μαρκούζε με αφορμή μια κατάληψη από ακροαριστερούς φοιτητές του Ινστιτούτου Κοινωνικής Έρευνας της Φραγκφούρτης και με θέμα το αντιιμπεριαλιστικό φοιτητικό κίνημα της εποχής σε Αμερική, Γερμανία, Γαλλία και Ιταλία. Η συζήτηση εννοείται θίγει πολλά γενικότερα άκρως ενδιαφέροντα θέματα, έστω και ακροθιγώς. Εδώ το πλήρες στα αγγλικά, εδώ ελληνική μετάφραση αποσπασμάτων. Το αγγλικό έχει όνομα μεταφράστριας, το ελληνικό όχι.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 13, 2014)

Προσωπικά μου προξενεί εντύπωση όχι τόσο η ελαφρότητα των επιχειρημάτων του Αντόρνο (που, δυστυχώς, είχε δώσει δείγμα τέτοιας γραφής και όταν θεώρησε ότι η τζαζ κατάγεται από τα ...στρατιωτικά εμβατήρια) όσο το ότι οι σχολιαστές από κάτω θεωρούν σχεδόν αυτονόητη την υπεροχή του. Σημεία των καιρών, ίσως. Αν με πείτε προκατειλημμένο, ωστόσο, να το δεχτώ (κι α με δικάσετε να πιω φαρμάκι, που λέει ο ποιητής ;) ).


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2014)

Η συζήτηση είναι επί της ουσίας, οπότε έχουν και οι δύο δίκιο, ο καθένας το δικό του (το τραγικό δίλημμα, που λένε)· με εξαίρεση βέβαια τις γνωστές μπαρούφες του Τέντυ για την τζαζ! Εμένα με ιντριγκάρισε η εξής φράση του Μαρκούζε:

Occupation of rooms (apart from my own apartment) without such a threat of violence would not be a reason for me to call the police. I would have left them sitting there and left it to somebody else to call the police.

Και αυτός ο somebody else θα ήτανε τότε ένας καθαρός κακός καθεστωτικός ή απλώς ένας που θα έβγαζε το φίδι απ' την τρύπα; Δεν το διευκρινίζει. Θέλω να πω, αυτός ο somebody else δεν ήταν ο Αντόρνο; Αν ναι (που ήταν), τότε τι νόημα έχει αυτή η φράση; Ελπίζω πάντως όχι το νόημα του Πόντιου Πιλάτου.

Δεν λείπουν οι μπηχτές: για το ποιος είναι πιο αντιαμερικανοϊμπεριαλιστής, αυτός που μετανάστευσε στην "αμερικανική βάση του Ρήνου" ή ο καθηγητής ο σιτιζόμενος εν Καλιφορνία, ή η άλλη ότι το Ινστιτούτο έχει στη Γερμανία της εποχής εξίσου λίγη πολιτική στράτευση όσο και το παλιό "μας" Ινστιτούτο στη Νέα Υόρκη, και άλλα τέτοια.
Εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον για μένα έχει επίσης η διαφωνία γύρω από την "απλοποίηση". Θα ήθελα να διαβάσω τι έχει γράψει ο Αντόρνο για τον Μπρεχτ.

Τα πολιτικά φέρνουν διχόνοια και στους καλύτερους φίλους, πόσο μάλλον όταν ο ένας είναι "φύσει αισιόδοξος", όπως λέμε, και ο άλλος φύσει απαισιόδοξος. Συχνά ανακαλύπτουν ότι το δίκιο ήταν στη μέση. Καλύτερα που τελικά δεν συναντήθηκαν για να τα συζητήσουν, γιατί είναι σίγουρο ότι απλώς θα συμφωνούσαν ότι διαφωνούν.


----------



## rogne (Jan 13, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι ολόκληρη η αλληλογραφία υπάρχει μεταφρασμένη στο τεύχος 16 του περιοδικού _Πανοπτικόν_ (δεν είναι διαθέσιμο ηλεκτρονικά).

Γνήσια διαλεκτική διαμάχη, όπου το πρόβλημα είναι στο αντικείμενο, όχι στο υποκείμενο (που θα 'λεγε και ο Αντόρνο)...


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2014)

Ένα άλλο πράμα, που μάλιστα με σοκάρισε, είναι που ο Τέντυ λέει στον Χερμπ "αν θες να καταδικάσεις τα εγκλήματα των Αμερικανών στο Βιετνάμ πρέπει να καταδικάσεις και τα κινέζικου τύπου βασανιστήρια που κάνουν οι Βιετκόνγκ, αλλιώς μεροληπτείς πολιτικά", και ο Χερμπ απαντά λέγοντας πως δεν μπορεί να βάλει στο ίδιο σακούλι τον χωρικό που σκοτώνει τον γαιοκτήμονά του με τον γαιοκτήμονα που σκοτώνει μαζικά τους εξεγερμένους σκλάβους του. Απάντηση είναι αυτή, προκειμένου για βασανιστήρια; (και μάλιστα "κινεζικού τύπου" )


----------



## rogne (Jan 14, 2014)

Βασικά νομίζω ότι ο Αντόρνο λέει κάτι χειρότερο: όχι ότι μεροληπτεί πολιτικά όποιος δεν "καταδικάζει τη βία απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται" (αν μου επιτρέπεται η μετάφραση), γιατί άλλωστε δεν είναι κακό να μεροληπτεί κανείς πολιτικά, αλλά ότι γίνεται _ιδεολογική _η πολιτική τοποθέτηση όποιου δεν "καταδικάζει τη βία απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται". Και ο Μαρκούζε όμως απαντάει κάτι χειρότερο: ότι είναι _μεθοδολογικό _σφάλμα (και γι' αυτό _κάπως απάνθρωπη_) η εξίσωση του "απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται", καθώς μετατρέπεται αμέσως σε ταύτιση με τον επιτιθέμενο. Ο ένας δηλαδή καταλογίζει στον άλλο "ιδεολογία" και ο δεύτερος του απαντάει με κατηγορία για "κακή μέθοδο" (= οιονεί απανθρωπιά). Χοντρή φάση δηλαδή!


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2014)

Εμένα αυτό που με σοκάρισε ήταν η κατάταξη των βασανιστηρίων ως απλή βία μέσα από το υποθετικό παράδειγμα που έφερε. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τα βασανιστήρια θεωρητικά απαγορεύονται διεθνώς. Μπορείς λοιπόν να αρνηθείς ότι οι Βιετκόνγκ κάνουν βασανιστήρια, αν έτσι πιστεύεις, ή να πεις ότι καταδικάζεις μεν τα βασανιστήρια εφόσον γίνονται αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι καταδικάζοντάς τα βάζεις συνολικά τον αγώνα των Βιετκόνγκ στο ίδιο καλάθι με τον πόλεμο των Αμερικανών (αυτό θα έλεγα εγώ), αλλά το να πεις αυτό που είπε ο Χερμπ (με τον αγρότη και τον γαιοκτήμονα) μου φαίνεται άσχετο.


----------



## rogne (Jan 14, 2014)

Ως προς αυτό, εικάζω ότι μάλλον ξέχασε την αρχική αναφορά του Αντόρνο στα βασανιστήρια (ή τη θεώρησε ρητορική υπερβολή). Η απάντηση για τον αγρότη και τον γαιοκτήμονα έρχεται αργότερα στην αλληλογραφία, και ενώ η συζήτηση έχει μάλλον επικεντρωθεί στις φοιτητικές διαμαρτυρίες για το Βιετνάμ, ενώ αντίθετα η απάντηση για το "μεθοδολογικό σφάλμα" βρίσκεται στο αμέσως επόμενο γράμμα του Μαρκούζε.


----------

